# TCoD Member Headcanons



## Vipera Magnifica (May 30, 2014)

It occurred to me that I have some ridiculous ideas about what different members on here are like in real life.

Mai - Asian-American high school student from the US Midwest. Don't ask me why.

Flora - irl Roxy Lalonde. Also looks exactly like her avatar.

I liek Squirtles - Actual Squirtle. Also, I think his name is Pablo?

1. Luftballon - AI. There's no way it's not AI.

Metallica Fanboy - Has at least three Master of Puppets t-shirts.

Wargle - Owns several guns. Really loves America.

Eifie - Lives in the English countryside and has a pet rabbit.

Superbird - Wears lots of scarves. Maybe a cape. Wishes he was a bird.

Ether's Bane - Has a high-pitched laugh. Really enthusiastic.

Phantom - Has a black belt in multiple martial arts styles.

Sangfroidish - Loves tea more than life itself.

Music Dragon - Some form of divine being that only appears now and then to grace the world with his wit and humor. Has more reputation points than the rest of the forum members combined.

ultraviolet - Level of awesomeness and charisma is matched only by MD. Is, or was at some point, a Gym Leader.

These theories are, of course, most likely wrong. And I hope I didn't offend anyone - these are just silly ideas. Please share your own TCoD member headcanons.


----------



## Murkrow (May 30, 2014)

I assume people look like their avatars a lot. Usually if they have an avatar for a long time I'll think they look like the old one once they change it.

Phantom looks like David Tennant, Spoon looks like a puma, etc


----------



## kyeugh (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Flora - irl Roxy Lalonde. Also looks exactly like her avatar.


Yes, yes, this one.

Butterfree is The Cave of Dragonflies itself.  She is not a real person.

Tailsy is actually a member of the Mafia.

Music Dragon is actually a sperm whale.

Vanilla Mongoose is secretly extremely famous, but none of us know who he really is.

I liek Squirtles is a rising star and is a minor character in pretty much every movie.  He's in there somewhere.  Just look for the Puerto-Rican guy who may or may not look stoned.

Alti is a one-man orchestra.

Spoon has a pet puma.  This is something I actually believed for a long time.  I guess now she has a pet Slowpoke?

Res is definitely a computer, yes.

Frostagin is Perry Feigenson.

Hiikaru has a doctorate's in everything.

Jaketiger1116 is actually Christopher Paolini.

LuckyLapras really is a Lapras.  And he has all the connections with Jennette McCurdy.

...I think that is all.


----------



## M&F (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Metallica Fanboy - Has at least three Master of Puppets t-shirts.


I can only wish.


----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2014)

Majora said:


> Alti is a one-man orchestra.


_awwwww yeahhhhhh_


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 30, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I assume people look like their avatars a lot. Usually if they have an avatar for a long time I'll think they look like the old one once they change it.
> 
> Phantom looks like David Tennant, Spoon looks like a puma, etc


More or less this.


----------



## Flora (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Flora - irl Roxy Lalonde. Also looks exactly like her avatar.





Majora said:


> Yes, yes, this one.


Unfortunately, in order for this to be true I'd have had to have been drunk at _least_ once. (Also I would not look good as a blonde I'm too pale. Also my icon is a guy.)



> I liek Squirtles is a rising star and is a minor character in pretty much every movie.  He's in there somewhere.  Just look for the Puerto-Rican guy who may or may not look stoned.


This needs to be true.

My only real TCOD-member-headcanon is that every member's username is their _actual name_ and finding out that it's something completely different is greatly distressing.


----------



## kyeugh (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2014)

Flora said:


> My only real TCOD-member-headcanon is that every member's username is their _actual name_ and finding out that it's something completely different is greatly distressing.


I wouldn't mind if my actual name _were_ Alti, haha.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 30, 2014)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I can only wish.


You should actually get a Master of Shuppets shirt. At least one.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 30, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I assume people look like their avatars a lot. Usually if they have an avatar for a long time I'll think they look like the old one once they change it.
> 
> Phantom looks like David Tennant, Spoon looks like a puma, etc


I wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Karousever (May 30, 2014)

Majora said:


> Jaketiger1116 is actually Christopher Paolini.


Somebody mentioned my existence :D I completely expected to be overlooked entirely, this is a delightful surprise!

But what? XD I will not confirm nor deny this, however.

As for the name thing, my name isn't Jake but I use jaketiger1116 for everything on the Internet so when someone calls out "Jake" (even IRL) I respond. Also Mr. Tiger, but that rarely happens..

Alright, anyway, so mine:

*VM* is complicated for me to explain. There's this guy at my school, his name is Wayne. He used to be a really great guy, but then he got super douchey and now I sort of hate him. Though, good Wayne or bad Wayne, he was really hardcore awesome either way. For some reason I always imagine VM as Wayne (pre-douche). So I sort of like to think when Wayne turned evil, VM is the force that separated from his body and continued its own life. So VM is the good energy from some guy at my school.

*Flora* is amazing undiscovered talent who is only a few years away from being a famous name in the acting world. Despite seeing pictures of her and knowing that her avatar is a male, I still imagine her as looking like it somehow.

*Majora* (who is still Qvalador in my head) is working towards being the ultimate Jack-Of-All-Trades (but doesn't even realize it himself).

*Alti* sits in a cushy swivel chair and plans the downfall of America. Also I like the one-man orchestra idea, it fits.

*Hiikaru* is literally the nicest and most polite person in the whole world.

*Superbird* is a highly-intelligent human who has, within the past few years, been spliced with bird DNA and can essentially turn into a giant bird. I mean I know this isn't even close to possible but I seriously sometimes imagine it.

*Ether's Bane* I imagine being twitchy. I don't mean it offensively, I just imagine him twitching often, I dunno why.

*Music Dragon* I'm not even sure...Some sort of powerful entity that has the ability to destroy humanity but channels that power into witty remarks and random hilarity instead.

*Tailsy* Lives a normal life, but is under the surface insane and wicked. She channels it into the Internet in small doses.

*Butterfree* must be related to my Advanced Comp. teacher somehow, I get a similar vibe from them. Except I'm less scared of Butterfree because she doesn't grade my terrible essays.

I think that's about it...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 30, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I assume people look like their avatars a lot. Usually if they have an avatar for a long time I'll think they look like the old one once they change it.
> 
> Phantom looks like David Tennant, Spoon looks like a puma, etc


If Spoon isn't actually a puma I think I'm gonna cry.

Murkrow is definitely the anime girl in his avatar. Jaketiger1116 is teenage Ike.


Majora said:


> Butterfree is The Cave of Dragonflies itself.  She is not a real person.


It's sometimes hard to imagine the admins and mods here actually have jobs outside of moderating.

Actually, now that I think about it, how much does it cost Butterfree to host the site? Does the site make any revenue?


Flora said:


> Unfortunately, in order for this to be true I'd have had to have been drunk at _least_ once. (Also I would not look good as a blonde I'm too pale. Also my icon is a guy.)


I'm assuming people on here are animals and inanimate objects so I'm pretty sure gender doesn't matter.

Maybe I just assume that people who post in all caps are drunk and/or shouting.


blazheirio889 said:


> You should actually get a Master of Shuppets shirt. At least one.


At first I thought you were referring to the picture I made on Photoshop a few years back but then I googled it and found it was a real shirt. Now I want one.


----------



## M&F (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> At first I thought you were referring to the picture I made on Photoshop a few years back but then I googled it and found it was a real shirt. Now I want one.


_I want five_


----------



## Flora (May 30, 2014)

jaketiger1116 said:


> *Flora* is amazing undiscovered talent who is only a few years away from being a famous name in the acting world. Despite seeing pictures of her and knowing that her avatar is a male, I still imagine her as looking like it somehow.


Awwwww you're far too kind.



> *Hiikaru* is literally the nicest and most polite person in the whole world.


YES THIS



> *Music Dragon* I'm not even sure...Some sort of powerful entity that has the ability to destroy humanity but channels that power into witty remarks and random hilarity instead.


ALSO THIS



Visitor Message said:


> I'm assuming people on here are animals and inanimate objects so I'm pretty sure gender doesn't matter.


I suppose that's valid.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 30, 2014)

Expanding on my list:

*Zodiark* is a Final Fantasy boss. I'm just not sure which one.

*Hiikaru* is an agender cat-person who is seriously the nicest person ever. I want to give vim a warm hug.

*Light* is actually Light Yagami, and is plotting to kill us all.

*pathos* is a cuddly wolf/coyote/hyena who makes amazing art.

*blazheirio889* has lots and lots of Pokémon plushies.

*RespectTheBlade* is definitely a Gallade.

*Teh Ebil Snorlax* is my roommate from last year. They look exactly the same.

*Zhorken* is a deerling wearing a beanie.

*Kratos Aurion* is either Giratina or Giygas.

*Zero Moment* is Vinyl Scratch.

*Majora* is John Egbert.

*Worst Username Ever* was actually Reggie Fils-Aime this entire time and no one even realized it.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Expanding on my list:
> 
> *Zodiark* is a Final Fantasy boss. I'm just not sure which one.


Correct. I'm from XII.


----------



## BOOM! Headshot (May 30, 2014)

I'd really like to meet Music Dragon, although going by this thread I imagine a boat and a loudhailer would be involved.

Oh, excuse me. I haven't been here long enough to get to know you all properly. It means I don't have anything to add, except my enjoyment of the thread.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> *RespectTheBlade* is definitely a Gallade.


I can neither confirm nor deny whether there is any question of this being true. 

Honestly, I don't have that many headcanons, other than that users who keep the same avatar for a while tend to look like that avatar in my head and that everyone on here is generally as cool as there usernames suggest. 

Although I'm pretty sure MD is some sort of multi-dimensional trickster who likes making witty posts for fun.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> At first I thought you were referring to the picture I made on Photoshop a few years back but then I googled it and found it was a real shirt. Now I want one.


No, I was referring to the picture you made on Photoshop a few years back. Having been chosen to be you in Username Mafia, I now know everything there is to know about you.

I actually only have three Pokemon plushies. I need way more.


----------



## Tailsy (May 30, 2014)

Majora said:


> Tailsy is actually a member of the Mafia.





jaketiger1116 said:


> *Tailsy* Lives a normal life, but is under the surface insane and wicked. She channels it into the Internet in small doses.


_all part of my master plan_. don't stick your feet out from under the bedcovers at night, kids


----------



## Butterfree (May 30, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, how much does it cost Butterfree to host the site? Does the site make any revenue?


Right now my dad pays pays for the server (although it really should be me) and the site makes no direct revenue, although the totality of my Play-Asia affiliate commissions managed to pay for one copy of the Japanese White.

I mostly headcanon everyone as looking like their avatars.


----------



## Mewmic (May 31, 2014)

Majora actually is a Homestuck character.

I liek Squirtles is not actually a person, but multiple Squirtles typing at a computer.


----------



## Phantom (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Phantom - Has a black belt in multiple martial arts styles.


I am a master ninja assassin.

Kuuuuuwhaaaaaa!


 Also if *Spoons *isn't a Puma... I don't think life makes sense anymore. 

 I'm also pretty sure that *Butterfree* is an actual Butterfree. :P

*res* is most likely an AI, probably with a broken language app. 

*Mai* is an actual mafia assassin. 

*Neg* is a Rayquaza. 

*Light *may be planning world domination. 

*Visitor Message *is a very angry weasel. 

*Tailsy *is most likely making her own plan for world domination, made entirely of witty one-liners.

*MD *already owns the world, we just don't know it yet. 

 I might remember more later.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> *pathos* is a cuddly wolf/coyote/hyena who makes amazing art.


Maybe u_u All your headcanons are exactly what I thought about people haha. Also, you're always a mongoose. 



Phantom said:


> *Neg* is a Rayquaza.


YES and I keep mistaking Metallica for Negrek because of this :|


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Ether's Bane - Has a high-pitched laugh. Really enthusiastic.


Sometimes. :P



jaketiger1116 said:


> *Ether's Bane* I imagine being twitchy. I don't mean it offensively, I just imagine him twitching often, I dunno why.


Again, sometimes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2014)

Spoiler: Flora is this you?











Just off the top of my memory, my avatar on here has been Zangoose, Seviper, Zangoose and Seviper, Weavile, Sigilyph, Serperior, the Master of Shuppets picture, the album cover from Pink Floyd's _Animals_, Porcupine Tree's _Deadwing_, Katatonia's _Night is the New Day_ and _Dead End Kings_, a ponified version of The Seventh Seal, Kenzo Tenma, Lelouch vi Britannia, and currently Meow from Space Dandy. So I don't think I ever had a very consistent "image" n_n


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2014)

Phantom said:


> *Mai* is an actual mafia assassin.


*Mai*... is actually Mai.


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Eifie - Lives in the English countryside and has a pet rabbit.


Awwwwwwww! But no, this is me: here. (I'm the one on the left. The middle one can be Zhorken.)


----------



## Mai (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> *Mai*... is actually Mai.


Confirmed!

*jaketiger1116* now immediately reminds me of Jake from Animorphs. Also of Sokka from AtLA, though I'm 99% sure that's from an old usertitle.

*VM* is the don of the mafia that *Tailsy* is in. One of its most lucrative activities is selling animals that start with M, illegal and exotic or not; some examples are macaws, Malayan tigers, monkeys, moose, mice, mules, members of the mustelid family, and mongoose. I cannot confirm whether I am in that mafia or not.

*Blazhy* can control _all_ stuffed animals a la Shiki from TWEWY.

*1. Luftballon* is a clone of miruku. Turns into a bunny when crying at Wikipedia's timeline of the far future.

*Ether's Bane* is a sword that absorbed the spirit of Lyra Heartstrings/Effercon/Rarity/rock-ground after stabbing him with feels. It just sounds appropriate.

*Zero Moment* is Vinyl Strider - Vinyl Scratch, but with more Striderlike tendencies and either Dave's or Dirk's shades, depending on the day.

*Metallica Fanboy* is *Negrek's* cousin on his Rayquaza's side... though Rayquaza can't reproduce, so he just looks like this.

*pathos* is what would happen if the pokemon breeding system didn't always default to the mother's species, and a smeargle bred with some type of cuddly coyote/wolf/hyena.

*allitersonance* is Mukuro Ikusaba.

People are pretty much their avatars/usernames otherwise.


----------



## Flora (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Spoiler: Flora is this you?


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 31, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> *Worst Username Ever* was actually Reggie Fils-Aime this entire time and no one even realized it.


well I'm not saying I am Reggie, but... have you ever seen me and Reggie in the same place?


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2014)

Frankie said:


> I liek Squirtles is not actually a person, but multiple Squirtles typing at a computer.


Relatedly, it has recently been discovered that Alligates is actually a pair of alligators in a trenchcoat.



Phantom said:


> *res* is most likely an AI, probably with a broken language app.


No, the language app works _perfectly_.



Mai said:


> *VM* is the don of the mafia that *Tailsy* is in. One of its most lucrative activities is selling animals that start with M, illegal and exotic or not; some examples are macaws, Malayan tigers, monkeys, moose, mice, mules, members of the mustelid family, and mongoose. I cannot confirm whether I am in that mafia or not.


But do they sell... Mankind? And most importantly, what about mammoths, megalodons and mongolian velociraptors?



Mai said:


> *Metallica Fanboy* is *Negrek's* cousin on his Rayquaza's side... though Rayquaza can't reproduce, so he just looks like this.


Maybe if I keep this avatar for long enough I too can become Rayquaza.


Also, for some reason I tend to imagine that Visitor Message has this really deep and low-pitched voice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2014)

Mai said:


> *VM* is the don of the mafia that *Tailsy* is in. One of its most lucrative activities is selling animals that start with M, illegal and exotic or not; some examples are macaws, Malayan tigers, monkeys, moose, mice, mules, members of the mustelid family, and mongoose. I cannot confirm whether I am in that mafia or not.


Honestly, the only crime we would be likely to commit here is Vehicular Manslaughter, because driving around that many animals in a car is unsafe and distracting.


----------



## Meowth (May 31, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I assume people look like their avatars a lot. Usually if they have an avatar for a long time I'll think they look like the old one once they change it.


I'm still Meowth eating crisps from a backpack, right?



Visitor Message said:


> Murkrow is definitely the anime girl in his avatar.


Murkrow is and always will be Link.


----------



## Murkrow (May 31, 2014)

Sangfroidish said:


> I'm still Meowth eating crisps from a backpack, right?


It's not a backpack, it's a packet of crisps. It's blue so it's either salt and vinegar, or cheese and onion, depending on what brand it is.


----------



## Meowth (May 31, 2014)

It could be ready salted too, if it's Tyrells.


----------



## Murkrow (May 31, 2014)

Sangfroidish said:


> It could be ready salted too, if it's Tyrells.


They don't have those in Kanto


----------



## shy ♡ (May 31, 2014)

Mai said:


> *pathos* is what would happen if the pokemon breeding system didn't always default to the mother's species, and a smeargle bred with some type of cuddly coyote/wolf/hyena.


MAYBE. (though I don't understand the wolf part I don't even have a wolf character ;n;)



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, for some reason I tend to imagine that Visitor Message has this really deep and low-pitched voice.


Omg yes I have this headcanon too.

Also Murkrow is always a murkrow regardless of avatar. And fsr I imagine Butterfree to be an AI and not res. res seems more like... a lileep.


----------



## Karousever (May 31, 2014)

Mai said:


> *jaketiger1116* now immediately reminds me of Jake from Animorphs. Also of Sokka from AtLA, though I'm 99% sure that's from an old usertitle


When I created this username for Internet activities, I was 10 years old and Animorphs was my favorite series. Also my lucky number was 11, and 16 was my favorite number. So spot on for that :P

As for the Sokka thing, my best friend IRL uses the username Sokka217, and I got him to go on here for a little while, but he quit :P He also made my avatar in a similar style to his. So that's probably where you got that from.


----------



## opaltiger (May 31, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> It's not a backpack, it's a packet of crisps. It's blue so it's either salt and vinegar, or cheese and onion, depending on what brand it is.


Salt and vinegar. Blue cheese and onion crisps are an abomination and we shouldn't talk about them.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 1, 2014)

Butterfree is an actual Butterfree, Music Dragon is a Swedish dragon come to he human world to impart his wisdom, and Hiikaru is an angel who occasionally departs from the heavens to give people well-written motivational posts.


----------



## Silver (Jun 1, 2014)

RTB is actually not a Gallade but just a floating blade like Ahrah from Dust and that is the only one I care about


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 1, 2014)

Mai said:


> *Ether's Bane* is a sword that absorbed the spirit of Lyra Heartstrings/Effercon/Rarity/rock-ground after stabbing him with feels. It just sounds appropriate.


OH MY GOD

I CAN'T EVEN. THAT IS AWESOME.

+1 TO YOU, MY GOOD PERSON

By the way, in case you don't remember, a history of my avatars:

- For a long-ass time, no avatar
- A ton of MLP stuff
- A ton of Homestuck stuff, culminating in the Non-Blind!Terezi avatar
- A Within Temptation album cover
- For one day, the Borussia Dortmund (that's a football [not soccer - the Americans have it wrong. :P] team from Germany) logo
- The DK (a professional Dota team, not Donkey Kong!) logo, my current avatar

Also, this is the point where I realize that, if I time-travelled to three years ago, spoke to myself from back then, and told him, "In three years' time, you will love Dota, Homestuck, and Madoka, your favorite cartoon hasn't been released in your time yet (Gravity Falls), and you will hate MLP," I think 2011!Bane would've only believed the Madoka bit. XD

(Yeah, I don't think I'll ever outgrow "XD". :P)

Maybe the aforementioned sword replaces fandoms, too?

(By the way, Dota 1 was released in 2003, and Dota 2 in 2013, so 2011!Bane would think I'd be talking about Dota 1.)
(Also, there'd be much more serious things to talk about to 2011!Bane, but this post is just about the fandoms.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 2, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> It occurred to me that I have some ridiculous ideas about what different members on here are like in real life.
> 
> Mai - Asian-American high school student from the US Midwest. Don't ask me why.


afaik 2/3



> 1. Luftballon - AI. There's no way it's not AI.


afaik 1/2. the second part is correct. (the first part isn't.)



Phantom said:


> *res* is most likely an AI, probably with a broken language app.


correct on the likely, no points for the being. for the language app.



Mai said:


> *1. Luftballon* is a clone of miruku. Turns into a bunny when crying at Wikipedia's timeline of the far future.


FAR OUT



Metallica Fanboy said:


> No, the language app works _perfectly_.





pathos said:


> MAYBE. (though I don't understand the wolf part I don't even have a wolf character ;n;)


pffh poo is bulbuls



> Also Murkrow is always a murkrow regardless of avatar. And fsr I imagine Butterfree to be an AI and not res. res seems more like... a lileep.


oh dear

um well I headcanon personalities onto people but that basically extends to allie and bluzzy are nonsocial asian-types who eh a lot at canadia (well that's just canon, except the eh), mimi is nonsocial middle of nowhere oklahomia.

also Boss Lady is, like, Boss Lady even when not Boss. unpoint.

miffles spends its time giving standing ovations at mentions of rayquaza


----------



## M&F (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Luftballon said:


> miffles spends its time giving standing ovations at mentions of rayquaza


This is so canon it lists down figures which the catholic church have sanctified.

Rayquaza isn't in there yet, which is why I'm not a catholic.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 2, 2014)

Phantom is not a person. Phantom is a sentient column of purple smoke at a computer. Phantom is only concerned with killing all the elves in the history of ever.

These are all _facts._


----------



## Meowth (Jun 3, 2014)

opaltiger said:


> Salt and vinegar. Blue cheese and onion crisps are an abomination and we shouldn't talk about them.


you did _not _just slag off walker's cheese and onion crisps


----------



## Phantom (Jun 3, 2014)

Black Yoshi said:


> Phantom is not a person. Phantom is a sentient column of purple smoke at a computer. Phantom is only concerned with killing all the elves in the history of ever.
> 
> These are all _facts._


Fucking elves.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 4, 2014)

Is this a thing I can join in? :x

Uh, let's see...

*Zexion* is a sixteenth century gallivant knight who serves under... King Charles? I, I didn't pay attention to the royalty of Shakespeare's time.

*Mai* seems like the kind of person who can solve crimes using some extensive knowledge she hadn't been known to have known before.

*ILS* is a Spanish Squirtle who likes explosions.

*Zero Moment* is Vinyl Scratch.

*Phantom* is a ghost, ooo-oo-oooo!

*Flora* is a blonde, and any claim otherwise, I don't believe.

I didn't have a headcanon for *VM* or *Tailsy*, but I agree wholeheartedly with the one where they're mafia members committing vehicular manslaughter after kidnappings m-namrd animals.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 4, 2014)

DarkAura said:


> *Zexion* is a sixteenth century gallivant knight who serves under... King Charles? I, I didn't pay attention to the royalty of Shakespeare's time.


Queen Elisabeth maybe?




DarkAura said:


> *VM* ... *v*ehicular *m*anslaughter


Was that intentional?



Anyway, I've had a theory about *Yami* being the Doctor and *Krazoa* his companion, maybe even an avatar of the Lady in Blue herself...

I also had the idea that *Jirachu* might be UU. But then the brother she mentioned had to be her best friend rather than her actual brother.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 7, 2014)

Sangfroidish said:


> you did _not _just slag off walker's cheese and onion crisps


Walkers is inferior to basically every other brand. (Unless they're Sensations, but the bags for those are all black.)


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey, look, opal is still alive. Hullo opal. 

 Yis, I am a ghost. I live in the internet. That's what imgur does to you.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 17, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> I liek Squirtles - Actual Squirtle. Also, I think his name is Pablo?





Frankie said:


> I liek Squirtles is not actually a person, but multiple Squirtles typing at a computer.


My name is not Pablo. He is currently in the bathroom. This is Manuel.



Sardonic Nova said:


> I liek Squirtles is a rising star and is a minor character in pretty much every movie.  He's in there somewhere.  Just look for the Puerto-Rican guy who may or may not look stoned.


Why thank you!

Here are mine:

Majora/Qvalador is the most proficient person at everything except languages. However, he, along with Flora, are currently working on summoning the spirit of JRR Tolkien to teach them how to make up a language. 

Flora is exactly like her avatar and the picture she posted earlier is a lie. Also, just a few lucky breaks away from being a household name and has all of the relationship problems ever. 

Hiikaru is the nicest and politest person to have ever existed as has been pointed out.

Hippy is what happened when someone tried to clone Kiru.

All of the members who registered before me are actually divided into two mafia families, fighting for control of the entire forum. The rash of inactivity was that the families killed everyone who opposed them.

Sangfroidish is a Meowth that reincarnated into Brit Essence.

Squornshellous Beta is jelly. 

MD is actually a god that graces us with his presence every now and then. Instead of getting rid of hunger and all of that stuff, he posts witticisms to a little piece of the internet. Actually also res. res is just MD but drunk.

Mewtini is really a Mewtini.

VM heads one of the mafia families. Actively searches the mafia forum for good additions to his mafia.

res is the alien in the forumwide mafia game. MD is res sober. 

DA is a Celebi for some reason.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 17, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> All of the members who registered before me are actually divided into two mafia families, fighting for control of the entire forum. The rash of inactivity was that the families killed everyone who opposed them.


He knows too much.


----------



## Flora (Jun 17, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Majora/Qvalador is the most proficient person at everything except languages. However, he, along with Flora, are currently working on summoning the spirit of JRR Tolkien to teach them how to make up a language.
> 
> Flora is exactly like her avatar and the picture she posted earlier is a lie. Also, just a few lucky breaks away from being a household name and has all of the relationship problems ever.


LAUGHING SO HARD AT THE LANGUAGES.

Also thankfully I don't have all the _relationship_ problems (I wouldn't wish that on anyone), I just have all the pre-relationship romance problems. You know, the "one or both of us is oblivious" kind.



> All of the members who registered before me are actually divided into two mafia families, fighting for control of the entire forum. The rash of inactivity was that the families killed everyone who opposed them.


Perfect headcanon everyone else go home.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 17, 2014)

Flora is the person you can always count on to be on the forums and make posts all the time.


Except for mafia games :p


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 19, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> *Majora* is John Egbert.





Frankie said:


> Majora actually is a Homestuck character.


Saw this way too late.  ...What?



jaketiger1116 said:


> *Majora* (who is still Qvalador in my head) is working towards  being the ultimate Jack-Of-All-Trades (but doesn't even realize it  himself).


I wish.  I have, like, zero skills.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 19, 2014)

How interesting! As somebody new to the community, I'll just read this thread to find out what everyone's like. LOL.

Not really, I'll try to talk to you all.


----------

